# How to build a 1 color, 1 station screen printing press



## ItsNnicholas (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm ready to buy a 4 color screen printing press, a flash dryer and all the other things I need to screen print but I want to test one out. Are there any plans on building a 1 color, 1 station printing press? I just want something simple but not too ghetto. Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is one of many posts on the subject http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t19933.html

Search at the top of the page for many more.


----------



## ItsNnicholas (Jul 19, 2010)

Links don't work and I don't want to use printingplans.com because I just want to build a once color... Anyone else?


----------



## latitude42 (Sep 26, 2007)

buy a pair of screen clamp hinges (they screw to a board and clamp onto a screen printing wooden screen... in 10 min. you can be printing...
Latitude42


----------



## ai file (Sep 9, 2006)

ItsNnicholas said:


> Links don't work and I don't want to use printingplans.com because I just want to build a once color... Anyone else?


you're welcome to check mine out..i have free plans for it too..check my sig


----------



## ItsNnicholas (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you all!


----------

